# Flash Gordon cartoon model



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Being a fan of the Filmation's Flash Gordon series, I have always wanted to build some of the ships. After the DVD set came out, it was easy to get research material. Here is the ship I am scratch building. It is Ming's Robot Fighter.










To start the model, I planned to make the body out of a 1/2 inch plastic tube, so I took a screen grab and converted it to black and white. I doubled the size of the B&W shot, and printed it out, as on the left side of the below photo.










I then printed the image on cardstock, and cutout for templet, as in the center above. Then traced the templets to the .060 inch sheet of styrene, on the right side above.

On the below photo, I cut out the wings, and tail fins, and this is the rough look of the model.










More to come. Comments welcomed.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## MaxZephyr (Oct 6, 2004)

Wow how strange. I was asked to do a couple of masters from the shows a while back. I never even knew about it before that. I did the Ming Flyer and Leaf Fighter. The one your doing was on the list but got pulled. Very cool to see more of the rare subjects come around. I'll be watching your progress for sure!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! Very professional techniques, Lloyd! You should make it into a kit!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for your comments!  

I'm too lazy to get into kit making.  

I did some more work last night or was it early this morning? I added the nose cone, by using a piece of an old ball point pen, as a start, then finished it with putty. I then cut it down to match my full size plan. It has a 1/4 inch gap, so I used a 3/8 inch tube, for the spacer. The end where the rocket exhaust comes out, I used a cap from a felt marker, to cap it. 

The photo below has my update to it.










Next step is to work on the decals, for the body lines. I have to buy ink for my printer, so tomorrow night I should have some photos of them. Tonight Just odds and ends work.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Excellent start, Lloyd! Wanna see this one finished!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Very cool Lloyd. Will it fit in the K-7 hangar bay


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words, and for looking.
No, it will not fit the hangar. 
I forgot to mention, it is almost 9 inches long.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I forgot to mention, it is almost 9 inches long.


I don't think this is the proper forum for bragging about such things, Lloyd!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Shut your mouth...But I'm talking about the model...We can dig it.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Oh, you meant the model! I too was confused.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

:freak:  :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

"Ya damn right!"


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Last night, I worked on the layout of the fuselage decals. Today I got my printer ink, so I can tweak the decals, and test print. Below is a test, which is getting close to the finished decal. More updates, as I get them.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks... interesting, Lloyd. 

Is it done yet? You know I'm living vicariously thru you guys.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

DONE YET! Do you know the engineering cost for this is? Well, I tell you, it is more wealth than you can imagine!

I will have an update later. Honest, I am going to finish it! Fingers crossed!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> . . . it is more wealth than you can imagine!



I don't know. I can imagine quite a bit.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Only update now, is that I got the decals figured out for the fuselage. So now to start gluing the parts together. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It's tomorrow, so here are photos of the model, glued up.




























Next will be the painting.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Painted. Now to print, and apply decals.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Looking very fine there Lloyd.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! I like so far! You sending this off to be kitted...?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! 
I am going to finish this one.
Kitted? No, I am just playing around. I just do it for fun.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Neat!

I've been playing around with some Romulan D7 decals and it's harder than it looks. 

Can't wait to see it finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I can't wait to see it finished. Lloyd better get it in gear, and finish it......Oh, wait that is me, back to work.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got the decals on the fuelage done, and it was a hemorrhoid. I could have been worst, I could have masked and painted. The only things left, are the wing decals. I printed them on clear decal sheet, and it should have been white. So It will be tomorrow night when I finish.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Aww come on. You could still have taken a picture and showed us. Although I'd suggest not trying to decal hemorrhoids onto the model. Just stick with what was shown in the cartoon.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You got to watch what you say! I almost sprayed tea everywhere, laughing!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool scratchbuild so far, Lloyd! You did a great job on the wings!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Scott!

I am now *DONE!*I really enjoyed working on this model. Now I have to see what is next. 
Here are the finished photos.



















Hope you enjoy them!

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't know  It looks a little cartoonish to me.




 Great job, Lloyd! Looks like you reached into that Saturday morning television set and plucked it right out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks! That was my plan. And how do you know that I didn't!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Looks great, Lloyd! You should bring it to WonderFest, dude!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Jeffrey! 
I just might bring it next year.
I am already planning my next scratch build from another cartoon.


----------

